# Help a Newb out!



## mark.assad (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey guys, im just a teenager interested in computer programming, although i really am a begginner, i barely know anything, but i found a training center that teaches C++ or C# from scratch, A to Z. Which one should i choose? C++ or C# ? Do you think it would be possible to learn everything from scratch ? And how far will i get if i learn the "basics" of each of them ?


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

Learning programming is not the same as learning a programming language. I personally dont think it is possible to learn everything with neither of these topics. Learning language syntax is easy; learning how to use it effectivly is hard.

I dont know C# so I cannot answer which is better. I use C++ but only because it is the right tool for my projects. If you are a beginner, you may find C# easier to learn though.


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd definitely recommend C++ because it's open source and should teach you better programming principles than C#. I wholeheartedly agree with mt2002 about the difference between programming and a language :up: I started programming using Basic, and learnt the basics of programming so when I progressed to harder languages like C++ I found it much easier to understand - I only had to learn the syntax, not the principles of programming.

C++ is much better in so many ways, but I'm not saying you shouldn't learn it - just not as a first language. Microsoft's languages have a habit of encouraging bad practices that you should be able to overcome if you learn the 'proper' way


----------



## mark.assad (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok so you got me totally lost ... what should i do first ? Learn on Visual Basic or ... ? Cause i once bought Visual Basic for dummies, but i was only able to create programs related to what's written in the book, and couldnt "get out of the box" and as I said, im pretty sure im interested, but i dont know how and where to start, any advice ?


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry for confusing you  I *wouldn't* recommend you learn Visual Basic, but I would recommend learning a version of Basic - the first language I learnt was Just BASIC. Once you get the basics, you don't have to stick to any tutorials, but there are quite a few if you need them 

After learning that, it should be much easier to learn C++ or any other harder language.


----------



## mark.assad (Sep 9, 2008)

Well the language is called Basic ? Can you link me a site or anything according to that so i know what we are talking about ?


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

mark.assad said:


> Well the language is called Basic ? Can you link me a site or anything according to that so i know what we are talking about ?


The point of my post was to describe that there is no book or anything that describes programming from A to Z because it is impossible to answer.

Also, its not Basic, its BASIC (Its an acronym: Beginners All-purpose Symbolic Instructional Code). Its a language originally meant for beginner programmers to learn and understand the fundamentals of computer-based programming.

I cannot give you a link though as Im at work, sorry


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I didn't know BASIC was an acronym 

The link in my previous post was to www.justbasic.com which is the language I started with - the documentation on there should explain a lot, or you can check the wiki page.


----------



## mark.assad (Sep 9, 2008)

The good news is i already know BASIC since i took it at school lol ! The reason why i didnt know it in English because we called it " Language Basique " in french, which is weird because they literally changed it to the french word. But thanks for all the help, at least now i got a more clear idea ...


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

If you get BASIC and the principles of programming, I'd move on to C++ then  Or if you want something a bit easier, try Perl - it's a brilliant language.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

I personally like C# as a language. You get the benefits of managed code in small doses and it's pretty easy to go from C# to C++, back and forth. I often code in either C++ or C# depending on what I want to do. If you want immediate results, C# may be more promising. If you want the program to really run well and efficiently, C++ may be more promising. It also depends on your target operating system.


----------



## Nitro316 (Nov 10, 2008)

got to go with C# first C++ may be a little to complex for a beginner


----------



## mark.assad (Sep 9, 2008)

And ... Im lost again !  Make up your mind people


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

It's really a personal preference. When I started, I learned BASIC -> C++ -> Java -> PERL & PHP -> C# -> Python -> x86 Assembly (in progress )

I personally like C#, especially for a beginner. In my opinion, it's a nice mesh between Java and C++, having some of the nice elements of Java and of C++


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, it really is completely up to you. Everyone has different personal preferences but you have to make up your own mind. It really doesn't make much of a difference what you learn first, but IMO, you'd be better off learning C++ because it's free and cross-platform compatible.


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

mark.assad said:


> And ... Im lost again !  Make up your mind people


This is what happens when you ask a generic programming board what language to choose 

I'd say, if you have some programming experience, feel confident in diving into a more complex language, go with C++. If you feel you want to learn a new language but are not that confident yet, go with C#.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## mark.assad (Sep 9, 2008)

Well then its setteled, its C++, but anyways im reviewing BASIC with a new program called Microsoft Sample Basic, after i finish that, ill be taking C++  Appreciate all the help guys


----------

